# 52235 and 52352 TURBT



## bill2doc

Hi there,

I am trying to code a TURBT which I found under 52234-52240 however I read something under code 52352 for TURBT and I am very confused between 52235 and 52352 can some one clarify for me pls.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ksandeep

*Turbt*

Hi Bill, 

52234-52240 Thease cpt codes depend purely on dimention if bladder tumor is Samall or 0.5-2.0 cm ) then code 52234 if medium or 2.1 cm then code then code 52235 if greater then 5 cm or large then code it to 52240.

I hope this will resolve your doubts.

Thanks

Sandeep Kataria C.P.C


----------



## ksandeep

While 52352 used only when ureteral calculas is removed with the help of cysturethroscopy.


----------

